# Help me find an Anime?



## Lucas-Azazer (Jun 10, 2012)

I never know if I'm posting in the right place... Anyways!
I need help!!!! I remembered an Anime that popped in my head all of a sudden. I cant stop thinking about it! I cant remember the name though!!! HELP ME PLEASE!!! 

It was very weird. It was that this doode's best friend dies and she becomes a ghost and her soul powers this Mecha thing, and this doode goes to another dimensions and the people he knew with super powers don't have powers but than he has super powers and can summon a demon now, and his brother is evil or something... I remember it being epic! But I cant remember the name! My friend showed it to me and now its lost! T.T

Any ideas please!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 10, 2012)

This is certainly not the place to search for animes. You're much better off going to more anime oriented forums or MAL.
I'm pretty sure the anime's name is "Asura Cryin'" - your description pretty much matches it, I believe.

Hopefully it is it!


Also, this is better off going in The Tube subsection.
If you have any questions regarding anime names in the future, and you must ask it here, go to that subsection.


----------



## Lucas-Azazer (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll keep in mind that this place is not the place to search for Anime, sorry! It wont happen again.
But Thank you so very much! This is the Anime I was looking for! You- you are AWESOME!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 10, 2012)

Well that would be incorrect that you can't ask for anime. You should however ask in the right forum next time.


----------

